# My First E-Commerce Affiliate Website



## vener (May 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I've created my first e-commerce website with affiliate links from Society 6, Zazzle and Design by Humans. I was hoping to get tips or feedback from other people here who's successfully launch and continue to be successful in this kind of online t-shirt business.

Please see my website link below.

Thank you guys in advance.

Vener Sarmiento
Super Awesome T-Shirt Designs


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you say a bit about affiliate links ... how and why you would use them? This is a new idea to me.

Site looks nice.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

NoXid said:


> Can you say a bit about affiliate links ... how and why you would use them? This is a new idea to me.
> 
> Site looks nice.


Affiliates are usually other people who promote your products for a percentage of the action.

They sign up to be an affiliate and then they get links to put on other sites and when someone clicks on the link and buy a product then they get credit for the sale and earn a percentage.

Problem is that unless your product sell like hot cakes, most affiliates get tired of promoting you and just go away.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I just went and looked at his site. The affiliate is him, He is linking out to other sites that sell shirts. Does not make sense to me why you would want to send potential customers to other sites where they can buy shirts.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Preston said:


> Ok, I just went and looked at his site. The affiliate is him, He is linking out to other sites that sell shirts. Does not make sense to me why you would want to send potential customers to other sites where they can buy shirts.


My assumption is that his business model is to earn money helping others sell their stuff, and maybe doesn't have product of his own in the mix. Anyway, interested to hear how it works.


----------



## vener (May 16, 2011)

First of all, I would like to thank you all for your feedback. 

Preston is right, I am an affiliate of different t-shirts stores online. It doesn't make much sense at first but since I don't have my own products to sell online, I'm using other people's products to sell and in return I get a commission.

I'm not earning that much at the moment, but I'm hoping that If get a lot of traction in my traffic and provide value for those visitors (e.g: great collection of t-shirts, mailing list), I will be earning more in the future.

The downside to this approach is that, I'm redirecting all my visitors to other websites. But I've seen a lot of business model like this who's doing really well in their respective niches.

Thanks,

Vener
printsonalized.com


----------



## anuraggupta (Oct 14, 2015)

But There should be traffic on your website to sell product on your site.. Without traffic it all useless


----------



## quality tees (Jul 20, 2015)

I think success depends on three factors 
1. Are the tees popular
2. How high the commission is
3. How cheaply you can push the designs in front of the right eyeballs

I would be trying to collect people's emails before they leave your site, then at least even if they don't buy anything, you can market (ethically) to them in the future.


----------



## mattadlard (Aug 15, 2013)

One uses these sites more a point of convenience at the present, as they allow one to get work out there quickly and cheaply if you cannot get the costs to start ad have stock printed for your self.

What you can do is to pay for a domain site and advertise your wares there, with a shop link to your Society 6, Zazzle and Design by Humans sites.

This way people can sign upto your mailing list, fb etc, and a site that you own, but also go to a separate site to pay. just remember to explain that the pay site processes orders and and goods.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I like colors, look and how the sections placed


----------

